# Apprentice Submission PMG



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I finally got around to submitting my Materpiece to the Pen Makers Guild. Recieved word today it was accepted.  It is made from black ebonite, hand painted using metal powders under Enduro poly. Has my new friction fit cap design, using a metal ring. The nib will be replaced with a gold one as soon as I get my hands on it again! 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Very nice pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations, Tony!  I guess that means drinks are on you in Provo! []


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 10, 2005)

Great news Anthony---guess the price of autographs just went up again.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Congratulations, Tony!  I guess that means drinks are on you in Provo! []



Something is wrong with that statement Lou. Why is it, the guy who get a hole in one , ends up loosing his ass in the clubhouse []


----------



## btboone (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job Anthony.  Congratulations.


----------



## driften (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats! You do great work and I love your thinking outside of the kit.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, that's fantastic Anthony!  Congratulations.  I knew it was just a matter of time!


----------



## Sawdustier (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!  Does this mean the price just went up on all your pens?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, Tony just can't resist!  If you LOOSE your ass in the clubhouse, you will probably clear the room! []

Awesome pen, congratulations on your acceptance!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 10, 2005)

I am delighted for you Anthony, you really deserve it![]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> I'm sorry, Tony just can't resist!  If you LOOSE your ass in the clubhouse, you will probably clear the room! []



William, I never really told you the truth and how that bathroom fire started. []

Gary, I hope Margie didn't pitch that old autograph I sent her. [8D]

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 10, 2005)

Atta boy Anthony!
Now, what's next?
Oh, I almost forgot!
NPGJ!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations Tony...and dinner too! Right Lou?
Do a good turn daily!
Donm


> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Congratulations, Tony!  I guess that means drinks are on you in Provo! []


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Atta boy Anthony!
> Now, what's next?
> Oh, I almost forgot!
> NPGJ!



Eagle, it's been about three years since I did any pottery, almost starting to miss it. Got pottery burn out for awhile. I was thinking of dusting the ole kiln off and making some stone ware pens, what do you think?? I know they would be beautifull, the only reason I haven't started it, if you drop them.....well....you get the picture.
or pieces....[V]

Sure Don, you can buy me dinner []


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, that was a no brainer for what I can see!

Chuckie



> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />Well I finally got around to submitting my Materpiece to the Pen Makers Guild. Recieved word today it was accepted. [] It is made from black ebonite, hand painted using metal powders under Enduro poly. Has my new friction fit cap design, using a metal ring. The nib will be replaced with a gold one as soon as I get my hands on it again!
> Thanks for looking.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jun 10, 2005)

Let's see here, Tony.  I remember some story a while back about a guy dumping some aromatic hyrocarbons down the john, then taking a seat to do his business, and on finishing his smoke tossing the butt(cigarette that is) between his legs into the toilet.  He suffered severe burns about his private parts.  When his wife heard the kaboom, she ran in discovered what he'd done, went hysterical with laughter and had a very hard time through all the laughing convincing the 911 operator that she had a real emergency.  When the EMTs arrived they became so hysterical that they dropped the stretcher with the guy on it on their way down the driveway. This broke an arm and a collar bone.  I don't remember all the details, but it got even worse.

Question is:  Since you just admitted that you hadn't told us the whole story - Had you been cleaning up your Cave Creek Casting molds with acetone and after getting a little high ihaling all those aromatic hydrocarbon fumes attempt to re-enact the above story???[}][)][]

Come on now! You know that confession is good for the soul![:0]


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jun 10, 2005)

BTW congratulations!  I really like the pen.  In spite of how the fire really started.[8D]


----------



## chrisc (Jun 10, 2005)

congrats it is well deserved


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Tony! Well Done!


Not to highjack your thread but. . . 
Can you tell me about the Pen Makers Guild? I'm probalby the next person to hear about this guild.


----------



## wee willie (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Anthony well done!


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 10, 2005)

Ron, I am probablly not the one to ask, being the newest member. There is a link on the front page of IAP that will take you to the Yahoo group and the PGM site.Anyone can join the Yahoo Penturners group and you have to submit for application into the PMG which  focuses on taking pen making up a notch in design and materials. There are many members here that belong to the PMG.


----------



## Deere41h (Jun 10, 2005)

Anthony...<b>Congratulations!!!</b>  I am surprised that you haven't been accepted before this.  You are an inspiration to us all.  

By the way...Nice pen!!


----------



## jvsank (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations Anthony, nice job


----------



## opfoto (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice job....And of course Congrats. []


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well Anthony, congratuations. Maybe someday I will have the nerve and the ability to try making it into the PMG.


----------



## airrat (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations, pen looks great.


----------



## Fleabit (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Anthony!


----------



## penhead (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Anthony, well deserved..!


----------



## wpenm (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations Anthony. I think you could have submitted any number of your pens and been accepted into the Guild. Very nice job.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 10, 2005)

Good job Anthony!!!  Wish I could make Provo---you're so doggone generous with all those freebies---hmmmmmm maybe airfare next year.  What a guy!!!!


----------



## Darley (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulation Anthony you deserved it, very nice pen as all way


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 11, 2005)

So tell us about the chrome ring?  Where did that come from?  BTW, I thought it was a given that you were already a PMG member.  The turban top definitely would have gotten you in.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />Good job Anthony!!!  Wish I could make Provo---you're so doggone generous with all those freebies---hmmmmmm maybe airfare next year.  What a guy!!!!



Tom, I would gladly trade you airfare in exchange for your pens. Notice the emphasis on the word TRADE, not FREE []


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you again for the well wishes, I like to think I bring somethng to the table that's worth looking at every now and then. Without finding IAP the knowledge, ideas and motivation that comes from this group, I would have never made a submission.

Shane, if you would start making pipes, you would recognize that ring. [] When I was at the pipe supply shop buying materials they have these nickle rings or bands in all sizes, they are used for decoration in the stem in pipe making. Well every time I look at stuff latlely, I think how can I use that in pen making. I was working on my friction fit caps when I saw these and thought they might work. after squishing several and ruining some others, I came up with a way. I just bought some smaller ones to do in a Baron/Jr size, but as you know, I have gotten side tracked lately putting my house back together. I hope to have something out by the first of July with them. Oh, they also have them in sterling silver and 14K gold, although a touch on the pricey side.


----------



## ldimick (Jun 11, 2005)

A recognition that is truly long overdue.

Congratulations!


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J. Fred Muggs_
> <br />
> Come on now! You know that confession is good for the soul![:0]



Fred, It's only good when you have to make yourself right with the Lord. Any other time, its best kept to yourself []

But, I do have a cousin (kinda hate to admit it sometime) that lights his farts at night, looks like a blow torch. I would put up big money on him against anybody in competion[] Your little story reminded me of him.


----------



## coach (Jun 11, 2005)

Now I hope the Spurs win Anthony.  I will own a guild pen!  []
Congratulations!  You deserve it!!!!


----------



## WoodChucker (Jun 11, 2005)

Anthony, congrats and how is the view from up there? []


----------



## lkorn (Jun 11, 2005)

Anthony,
Congratulations on you acceptance to the Guild!!  You've definately earned the Honor.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WoodChucker_
> <br />Anthony, congrats and how is the view from up there? []



I don't know, I'll tell you in about 25 years, after I kick the bucket.[8D]

Coach, who would have thought, my first commision pen would be a freebie [] Still early though, that's what game 7 is for.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 11, 2005)

Anthony, CONGRATULATIONS !!!

And of course, very well deserved!


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Jun 11, 2005)

HOW unreal is that! Way over the top.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 11, 2005)

Anthony, we called those pyrotechnic events BLUE DARTS!  Is that the real story behind your toilet issue?  Do you have a web link to pip making supplies?


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 11, 2005)

Shane it is www.pipemakers.org they are the ones who sell the lucite as well. The should have an add in the business section. I do not know if the nickle bands are are the web site.


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Anthony and welcome.


----------



## Scottydont (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Anthony!


----------



## rtjw (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats Anthony


----------



## darbytee (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations Anthony, beautiful work. I can't believe it took this long for you.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Anthony,

An incredible design, I still just sit here and stare at it....incredible work, true art!!

You deserve this recognition!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Jim, here is a link that I sit and stare at all the time.......
http://danitrio.com/   click on Maki-e Grand Trio and you can click on the desings at the top and all sorts of wonderfull pens come up. This is where I stole my idea. 
(well barrowed is a better term) []


----------

